# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  çin seddi hakkında ki gizli gerçekler

## anau

*ÇİN SEDDİ HAKKINDA Kİ GİZLİ GERÇEKLER*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
Çin Seddinin üzerindeki bütün stratejik noktalarda geçitler var. Bu geçitlerin isimleri çok ilginçtir.
Hebei ve Liaoning eyaletlerinin sınırında bulunan Shanhai (Dağ ve Deniz) Geçidi, Çin Seddinin doğu başlangıcı olması nedeniyle Çin Seddi üzerindeki ilk geçit olarak adlandırılıyor. Yanshan Dağının eteğinde güneydeki Bohai Denizine bakan Shanhai Geçidi, eşsiz bir manzaraya sahip. Geçitte kurulan kuleye çıkıldığında yemyeşil dağlar ve uçsuz bucaksız deniz, gözler önüne seriliyor. Geçidin ismi, işte bu manzaradan geliyor.
Shanhai Geçidi, Ming hanedanı dönemindeki Xu Da adlı tanınmış bir general tarafından inşa ettirildi. Seçkin bir asker olan Xu Da, buranın stratejik öneminin bilincindeydi ve geçidi inşa ettirmekle Yanshan Dağını ve Bohai Denizini bir arada kontrol etmek istedi. Geçitteki kulenin dört kapısından doğuya bakan biri üzerinde Dünyadaki İlk Geçit yazılı, 5.9 metre uzunluğunda, 1.6 metre genişliğinde büyük bir levha asıllı. Tahtada yer alan yüksekliği 1.45 metre, genişliği 1.09 metre olan kelimeler, Ming hanedanının tanınmış hattat ustası Xiao Xian tarafından yazıldı.
Gansu eyaletinin Jiayu Guan şehrinde yer alan Jiayu Geçidi, Çin Seddinin batı başlangıcıdır. Ming hanedanı Hongwu döneminin beşinci yılında (1372 yılı) kurulan geçit, bulunduğu Jiayu Dağının ismiyle anılıyor. Aynı zamanda geçit, hiçbir zaman savaşın uğramadığı Jiayu Geçidi, yani Barış Geçidi olarak da adlandırılıyor.
Shanxi eyaletinin Pingding ilçesinde yer alan Niangzi Geçidi (Prenses Geçidi), sahip olduğu stratejik önem ve savunma için elverişli jeolojik yapısıyla Shanxi eyaletinin kapısı olarak anılıyor. Niangzi Geçidi, başlangıçta Weize Geçidi olarak adlandırılıyordu. Tang hanedanının ilk yıllarında imparator Li Yuanın üçüncü kızı Prenses Ping Yang, 10 binden fazla kişiden oluşan bir birlikle geçitte konuşlandı. Savaş tekniğini iyi bilen Prenses Ping Yangnın komutası altındaki birlik, halk tarafından Prenses Ordusu olarak adlandırılıyordu. Bu nedenle geçidin ismi de Prenses Geçit olarak değiştirildi.
Gansu eyaletine bağlı Dunhuang ilçesinin kuzeybatısındaki Xiaofangpan kentinde, Yumen Geçidi yer alıyor. Geçit, tarihte Xinjiangın Hotan bölgesinde çıkarılan yeşim taşları Çinin iç kesimlerine bu geçit üzerinden gönderildiği için Yeşim Taşının Kapısı anlamına gelen Yumen ismini aldı.

----------

